# calling out JENNER weve been on this site together awhile now....



## Kevlin (Nov 1, 2014)

I was thinking u should take me out to dinner. And we could hav a hard workout session after nomsaying


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 1, 2014)

Are u the white version of Prince?


----------



## Trauma RN (Nov 1, 2014)

Oh Good Lord...........


----------



## Azog (Nov 1, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Are u the white version of Prince?



Doesn't look white to me.


----------



## DF (Nov 1, 2014)

Kevlin has small hands


----------



## Rumpy (Nov 1, 2014)

This should be entertaining


----------



## Hardpr (Nov 1, 2014)

omg i was thinking prince slash debarge


----------



## bronco (Nov 1, 2014)

Say it aint so... I hope jenner accepts your offer


----------



## Stevethedream (Nov 1, 2014)

:32 (12)::32 (12)::32 (12)::32 (12):Hey if Jenner doesn't except, I sure the hell will kevlin :32 (12):


----------



## TriniJuice (Nov 1, 2014)

Do you even lift....


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 1, 2014)

Looks like snoopdoog and prince's offspring.


----------



## Trauma RN (Nov 1, 2014)

Stevethedream said:


> :32 (12)::32 (12)::32 (12)::32 (12):Hey if Jenner doesn't except, I sure the hell will kevlin :32 (12):



you do know he wants you to pay....


----------



## AlphaD (Nov 1, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Looks like snoopdoog and prince's offspring.



Ecks, Kevlin has some hilarious threads he starts before he gets the boot..guaranteed hilariouty will ensue.....Welcome back for a little while!


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 1, 2014)

*grabs popcorn*


----------



## biggerben692000 (Nov 1, 2014)

Na...he looks like Chris Cornell. Sound Garden.....who is, in fact, black.


----------



## Yaya (Nov 1, 2014)

Kevlin..!!!!

My good friend, welcome back! !

U and jenner would make a good couple


----------



## stonetag (Nov 2, 2014)

I was going out, but this will be much more entertaining.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 2, 2014)

Why are you mods so quick to ban our pet, Kevlin? Its been so long too!


----------



## j2048b (Nov 2, 2014)

DAMN mcmon admi n, let ol kevlin stay around, good morale booster for us haha


----------



## Rumpy (Nov 2, 2014)

DF banned him.  Didn't even give Jenn the chance.


----------



## AlphaD (Nov 2, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Why are you mods so quick to ban our pet, Kevlin? Its been so long too!


I agree, just give him a week. We all could use a dose of Kevlin humour once i awhile.


----------



## Yaya (Nov 2, 2014)

With kevlin gone.. The traffic on ugbb will slow down,.. quickly...I had 3 members today personally text me excited that "kevlin" is back... 

Mods, sometimes its all about ratings.. 

Kevlin = ratings..


----------



## AlphaD (Nov 2, 2014)

C'mon......kevlin started on thread awhile back on what exercises he could do to get bigger hands.....thats fukn comedy gold right there..


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 2, 2014)

well hell, I missed all the fun......was at school today, didn't have a chance to respond....sure he'll be back


----------



## Mrs.IH88 (Nov 2, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> C'mon......kevlin started on thread awhile back on what exercises he could do to get bigger hands.....thats fukn comedy gold right there..



How do you get bigger hands? Because I can't seem to grip very well due to small hand syndrome


----------



## SuperBane (Nov 2, 2014)

in and out that quick. damn


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 2, 2014)

Mrs.IH88 said:


> How do you get bigger hands? Because I can't seem to grip very well due to small hand syndrome



it's a long running joke


----------



## snake (Nov 2, 2014)

Why do all the good threads get started on the weekend when I'm too busy to be on line?
Late to the party again!


----------



## Yaya (Nov 3, 2014)

Why is Kevlin still banned?


----------



## Iron1 (Nov 3, 2014)

Ah DAMNIT I missed a Kevlin thread!?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 3, 2014)

Kevlin gave me a couple handies while he was here. It was nice...


----------



## j2048b (Nov 3, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Kevlin gave me a couple handies while he was here. It was nice...



Man it must have made u look like a super hero because kevlins hands were so tiny, i thought i was a GOD when he came over to my house to give me my weekly handies


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 3, 2014)

j2048b said:


> Man it must have made u look like a super hero because kevlins hands were so tiny, i thought i was a GOD when he came over to my house to give me my weekly handies



Nah. My pp is so small his hands just made me look normal.


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 25, 2015)

Bumpity bump bump.


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 25, 2015)

kevlin, where would you like to go to dinner? Sushi? Pizza? Mexican?


----------



## Beefcake (Feb 25, 2015)

Yea Jenner you got to feed that boy!!!  Put some muscles on those bones.  He's like Erkle!!!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Feb 25, 2015)

snake said:


> Why do all the good threads get started on the weekend when I'm too busy to be on line?
> Late to the party again!


Shit bro me too lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 25, 2015)

Jenner said:


> kevlin, where would you like to go to dinner? Sushi? Pizza? Mexican?



I think he wants to eat at the Y


----------



## Get Some (Feb 25, 2015)

Beefcake said:


> Yea Jenner you got to feed that boy!!!  Put some muscles on those bones.  He's like Erkle!!!



But he likes being skinny and white... http://www.newgrounds.com/bbs/topic/1212179/3#bbspost22070809_post_text


----------



## Yaya (Feb 25, 2015)

The best part is I really think jenner would participate in fornication with kevlin


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 25, 2015)

well.....he does have big hands....just sayin


----------



## TheLupinator (Feb 26, 2015)

How did I miss this thread..... fucckin Kevlin


----------

